# Odd heartbeat here and there



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

So lately I've been having this weird experience with an odd heart beat that feels bigger and stronger than the rest. It's like I'll be sitting there, heart beating along and suddenly I'll get this womp sensation every once in a while. It's not a huge WOMP but just big enough for you to notice and think "hmm, I dislike that". 

I have experienced this only once before that I can recall. It was last year during the period I was down due to a broken clavicle. It was 4 or more weeks after it had been broken. I thought it was just some weird thing from not working out like I normally did. It went away and I started riding at my usual intensity and did a bunch of races this year and never thought about it again until now. 

I went out for a ride today, was gonna just do an easy roll 10 miles out in one direction. I felt the womp be a lil stronger likely since my rate was up a little and didn't like that so i turned back, just didn't feel it was a good idea heh. 

I'm not like i'm unfit or just starting out in the sport. I'm 34, started riding in 2011 and have racked up 10,609 miles so far. My bp just last night was 111/65 w/ 49-54 RHR. I've felt good in all the races I've done this year. Felt good 5 days ago going all out on some road segments, maybe I went a lil too hard I dunno. 

Maybe it's nothing i dunno, but it does annoy the crap out of me. Makes me think i over stressed it or something lately, but I thought I was always good at limiting myself and gradually working up my cardio strength (granted, that all did go out the window on that last segment lol, but i felt ok). 

I just wanna ride baby.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

You absolutely have to read this thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty/cardiac-concerns-later-life-985986.html


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's an interesting read. There's much to learn unfortunately. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I'm not a doctor, so you should go see one to be sure, but what it sounds like to me is a PVC (premature ventricular contraction) - I could link something here, but best to search on your own. You need to take a stress test or Holter monitor observation to be sure it isn't something more serious. If it is a PVC, it's benign. I started having them when I was around 20 or so, and they've never went away. Sometimes if I get anxious, nervous or push myself too hard physically they can become pretty bad, but always benign. I can also sometimes get them if I get indigestion (strange, but I think it's gas pressure from the stomach).

The reason I was told it feels like a 'whomp' is because your heartbeat is out of phase with the bloodflow from the atria so it's the hydraulic clashing of the blood that causes the heavy, odd feeling or in other words your heart is working against itself for a brief second. Sometimes it feels like a missed beat. Sometimes it kinda feels like a lump in your throat, but lower.

Get it checked out, but don't worry about it. If it is a PVC, like I said above, anxiety can make them worse.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

l'oiseau said:


> I'm not a doctor, so you should go see one to be sure, but what it sounds like to me is a PVC (premature ventricular contraction) - I could link something here, but best to search on your own. You need to take a stress test or Holter monitor observation to be sure it isn't something more serious. If it is a PVC, it's benign. I started having them when I was around 20 or so, and they've never went away. Sometimes if I get anxious, nervous or push myself too hard physically they can become pretty bad, but always benign. I can also sometimes get them if I get indigestion (strange, but I think it's gas pressure from the stomach).
> 
> The reason I was told it feels like a 'whomp' is because your heartbeat is out of phase with the bloodflow from the atria so it's the hydraulic clashing of the blood that causes the heavy, odd feeling or in other words your heart is working against itself for a brief second. Sometimes it feels like a missed beat. Sometimes it kinda feels like a lump in your throat, but lower.
> 
> Get it checked out, but don't worry about it. If it is a PVC, like I said above, anxiety can make them worse.


Yeah I'll have to get it checked out. Your description of it feels like what's going on. I was actually thinking about it happening that way before your post, it feels like a hydraulic clash via something happening out of order.

I showed this post to my mother and she could relate to having them at random times with certain triggers as well. I know I've had something like this many years ago previous to last year's episode, but my heart was nowhere near the size and strength as it is now and I would imagine it wasn't as noticeable.

In the past weeks leading up to this one I have been consuming too much coffee (excessive for me), throwing in a redbull here and there, short on sleep some nights and tired the next day, have had a pretty strong load of stress on some days, then sprinkle some alcohol on top... All while cranking out some good miles with some pretty intense.

Maybe those were triggers that led up to now, maybe not. For this week I have cut out coffee, redbull, booze, and riding as well as getting good sleep. Been pretty stress free too. Cutting out the caffeine is big for me as I can tell I'm much more relaxed.

Today it felt like things have calmed down, at least so in the morning until I ate, then they picked up again.

Thanks for that post.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Hey you bet. I'm not over fifty but I saw the title, read the post and instantly thought it sounded like something I've been experiencing for almost 15 years.

I don't like them, but I've learned to ignore them. And yes, stimulants will make them worse typically. A cardiologist will be able to tell you more, and confirm it's nothing serious.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting your note on internal pressure... Mine seems to be kicking in more after I eat and my belly is full (and I can feel the increased internal pressure). Observed this a few times now. 

They were pretty much not happening until I ate, then they started kicking again. 

I did really stress the **** out of my heart on that one road segment... Deliberate breathing technique to maximize o2 intake , legs feeling good with tha power.... it was just a matter of the blood pump delivering the goods cuz F it was hammer it.

Hah...all just speculation...blah

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

The other thing I'll note is that when the womp or deep beat hits... The succeeding 2-3 beats will be deep as well (but slightly less) but each beat's deepness is less than the prior and transitions back to normal. 

Just adding as a note for later. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well it's now Tuesday and my heart is beating rather smoothly for I'd say 90% of the time maybe? If I do get an odd beat the intensity of it seems to be a lot lower, much less noticeable. It's to the point where I haven't really thought about it because it didn't seem like they were happening whereas before, they were always getting my attention. 

I did go out for a 20 mile ride on the road bike Sunday and that seemed to have helped. 

It is definitely nicer having a nice and steady beating heart, I can really appreciate it now heh.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

*Me too!*



l'oiseau said:


> (strange, but I think it's gas pressure from the stomach).


AND



zephxiii said:


> Interesting your note on internal pressure... Mine seems to be kicking in more after I eat and my belly is full (and I can feel the increased internal pressure). Observed this a few times now.


This is the first time I've heard others describe what I've noticed for years. I first noticed the irregular heartbeat after eating quickly, possibly with too tight a belt and poor posture, and dare I say it maybe a poop in the chamber My doctor seems to believe my theory now. For me the best way to get rid of it is to lay back and relax for a few minutes. Continuing with strenuous activity makes it worse, or at least the lack of proper cardiac function causes increasing fatigue.

This also came to light some years back when my Polar HR monitor would show double the HR or not get a reading at all, back when I was using a NordicTrac XC ski machine and then with XC skiing. It gave me fits as I replaced batteries and even straps. Ruined my workouts. Around this time the light-bulb in my brain went on and I realized that the app called "Heart Rate" by Azumio was actually displaying an accurate picture of my heart beat and SHOWING the little partial quick heartbeat at the end of every third beat or so. It would tend to happen more once I was getting well into a workout.

I went to the CIERA (sp?) in Calgary twice for stress tests, Halter monitor, ultrasounds, etc. , with no conclusive results. The second time they actually lost my file for some reason, and that's likely why I didn't end up on the next step - on a treadmill with the dye trace injected in me while they take X-rays or some such thing. It turns out that most of my problems with the irregular hear beat were caused by a diuretic, Hydrochlorothiazide that I'd been taking for hypertension for years! Switching off that drug at my insistence cured the frequent episodes of this irregular beat when exercising.

A similar episode of a shockingly HARD heart beat or two (could almost feel my body jump, or so it felt) upon first laying down at night was caused by another drug that I got off by telling my doc that I was quitting it with or without his help

Now I'm left with the rare interlude of irregular heart beat such as you two describe. Recently I triggered it by eating an energy bar just before a ride and then bent over giving 'er up a small hill or two, belt too tight, burp suppressed. I was grateful it was downhill to the car....

Sorry for the book.

Glen


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I've had strange problems like that. In my case it was simply too much caffeine intake. 
I stopped all caffeine for awhile and not only is my heartbeat more regular, but sleep, circulation in my feet during cold weather and other things all improved. 
That being said, I'm a Cafe' Mocha addict and occasionally treat myself. 
I had no idea until I quit, that caffeine could cause dry cracked feet and a host of other maladies.


----------



## Sceloporus (Sep 6, 2015)

I've had this since my late 20s. My physician says it's a PAC (premature atrial contraction), and that it's common and not a health risk. They did a cardiac stress test on me, which isn't a bad idea. For me it comes and goes; I might not feel one for a month, then may have quite a few one day. I've never figured out any pattern to when they occur, after all these years. It is an alarming feeling for sure! But I still ride hard, climb hills, etc.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Sceloporus said:


> I've had this since my late 20s. My physician says it's a PAC (premature atrial contraction), and that it's common and not a health risk. They did a cardiac stress test on me, which isn't a bad idea. For me it comes and goes; I might not feel one for a month, then may have quite a few one day. I've never figured out any pattern to when they occur, after all these years. It is an alarming feeling for sure! But I still ride hard, climb hills, etc.


Pretty much the same for me for the last 30 years. It was very alarming the first time it happened. It feels like my heart stops for a second and then I get a couple of hard pumps. I've had times where it didn't happen for a year or more and other times when it happens a couple times a day and everything in between. Actually, it's kinda alarming when ever it happens. You kinda think to yourself, is this it? It only happens at rest for me. I had a full cardiac exam for the Sheriifa Dept. and I checked out perfect.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

I had similar symptoms before and found that there are various combinations of factors that can trigger the symptoms. For me: caffeine, stress, lack of sleep and the beloved overtraining.
After reading this article I decided to go see a cardiologist and check things out. I highly recommend you do the same. I did stress test, echo and Holter monitor for 24 hours.
If you have never had your heart looked at, it's a good idea to do so, to rule out possible genetic issues or defects. I found the echocardiography extremely interesting: it's a non invasive procedure where they can tie the EkG to actual images of your heart, so they can see it pumping in real time and relate to the electrical levels, and is much cheaper than an MRI. 
Your doc can figure out a lot of stuff from it.

They say men only go to the doctor when their dick doesn't work, or they have pain in the chest. It's possibly true, this maybe qualifies for 'chest pain'...

Cycling to extremes - VeloNews.com


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not dead lol. Heart has been beating pretty steady...



Ericmopar said:


> I've had strange problems like that. In my case it was simply too much caffeine intake.
> I stopped all caffeine for awhile and not only is my heartbeat more regular, but sleep, circulation in my feet during cold weather and other things all improved.
> That being said, I'm a Cafe' Mocha addict and occasionally treat myself.
> I had no idea until I quit, that caffeine could cause dry cracked feet and a host of other maladies.


I've been off the caffeine (except for tea, much much lower intake than before) since I've started this thread and I've gotta say it's been pretty nice! I haven't missed it at all really.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> I've had strange problems like that. In my case it was simply too much caffeine intake.
> I stopped all caffeine for awhile and not only is my heartbeat more regular, but sleep, circulation in my feet during cold weather and other things all improved.
> That being said, I'm a Cafe' Mocha addict and occasionally treat myself.
> I had no idea until I quit, that caffeine could cause dry cracked feet and a host of other maladies.


Your problem is more likely related to blood sugar levels.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

No. Caffeine will do that to you. You can get sugar intake by other means.

Eric


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Like big bags of candy \o/ 

...and drinking loads of Tailwind 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

I had my share of PVCs, sometimes an alarming number. And, yes, caffeine, lack of sleep, sugar (and high glycemic index starches) can cause and exacerbate them. And while often not clinically significant, anyone who experiences palpitations (felt and unusual heartbeats) should be medicall evaluated. A primary care doc is a good place to start. Interestingly, I have in recent years eliminated sugar and starchy carbs, and PVCs have gone away as well.


----------

